# Extended Darksiders demo dropping Feb. 25



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Free 90-minute sampler offering entire first dungeon for THQ's violent action adventure arrives on 360, PS3 next week. Get the full article at GameSpot

 "Extended Darksiders demo dropping Feb. 25" was posted by Tom Magrino on Tue, 16 Feb 2010 16:33:30 -0800


----------

